# Sig Sauer 1911



## shooter66 (Mar 12, 2007)

saw one of these last week, just wonderring if anyone has ever had experience with it and would be willing to share their thoughts....I am considerring throwing this into my list of possible buys in the near future

for those that are interested, here's my list thus far

Colt
Smith and Wesson
Para- the front runner so far
Springfield


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

If it is a newer GSR .......... than I would say it is an excellent choice for the Money.

I have an older version, and there were some quality control issues with the series. Like all new Spin-ups on a new Model -- you will have problems that have to be solved.

I now carry my GSR everyday ......... and will bet my life on its reliability. But it took me several months to iron out the problems.

It is an accurate gun as you will find for the money. It ships with all the bells and whistles that you "need" in a good 1911........... so you won't need to waste any more money doing upgrading to this model.

JF.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Out of your list I have to go with the S&W 1911. We got two and they have been flawless out of the box. I quit counting at 3,000 on the one and about 1,000 on the newer one. Good luck with what ever you get.


----------

